# Tell me about my Paph. rothschildianum?



## My Green Pets (May 11, 2015)

Hello,

I bought this 'roth' in Oct 2014 (8 months ago); it was sold to me as a division of a bloom-sized plant (Charles E. x Borneo). It was said to have come from Golden Gate Orchids in SF. I paid US $100 for it. 





Here it is behind my other slipper orchids.





I have counted around 8 growths of various sizes. New leaves poking out of all of them.

So far, different opinions I have received here and there have suggested that this is not a very nice first roth to own as it is allegedly slow-growing and reluctant to bloom.

Questions:

1. Was I overcharged?

2. Does it look healthy? It seems quite small to me based on other photos of roths.

3. Here is the oldest growth. Is there any indication that it will/won't bloom, or is it just a waiting game?





Many newbie thanks for looking and even more thanks for a comment.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 11, 2015)

this can happen with paphs of any type...runts that can never reach a good size before they put their energy into lateral growths. how warm do you grow it?


----------



## Paphman910 (May 11, 2015)

This is a very old cross, and has reputation of being difficult to flower. 

I would grow this cross in warm bright condition year round and hope it flowers!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 12, 2015)

Over the winter it was indoors with temps of 15 - 22 degrees C. Now it is outside in 25 - 32 degrees C.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 12, 2015)

normally I would say 15 celsius is fine for a roth at night but you may want to grow it a little warmer and give it supplemental light in the winter


----------



## Justin (May 12, 2015)

yes the older clones can be slower growing and more reluctant to bloom, but there are actually many very nice roths from this cross. i don't think you were overcharged but of course you will have to see the flower quality. there is nothing to indicated it is a "runt" but sometimes that is a possibility...it does look ready to flower.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 12, 2015)

if it is ready to flower then perhaps try a two week cold snap..down to 52 degrees (F) followed by a great deal of light or is it a great deal of light with the cold snap..i forget


----------



## My Green Pets (May 12, 2015)

It's had a long, dryish, cool winter, and is now enjoying heat, humidity, lots of water, and tons of light. Maybe this will do it.


----------

